# Greetings From A New Member & An Odd Seiko Snm031



## ttxp (Nov 23, 2006)

I have posted this question in two other watch forums, sadly, no one has had any insight?

At a local Seiko Company Store I purchased what appears to be a white face Samurai. I didn't recognize the model number but nevertheless purchased the watch. It looks exactly like the SNM011 in all regards. This watch is listed on the hang tag and box as SNM031. This watch says on the case back, MVT Malaysia, whereas I thought all Samurai Mvt's were made in Japan? There is no difference when compared to a Samurai in person.

A web search brings up no specific information on this model number SNM031?


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Welcome to the forum ttxp.









Hope you enjoy it, it's a great place to be.









Nice looking Seiko, but can't answer your question either.

Maybe one of the more knowledgeable members will be able to help.


----------



## BarryW (Feb 20, 2004)

Just tried to PM you but its saying I can't cos your inbox is full.

Maybe its cos you are a new member I don't know.

BarryW


----------



## ttxp (Nov 23, 2006)

I have now heard from a couple of Forum members that they have found six or so copies sent to each company store they contacted? In both instances the stores have reported they didn't order them and that they arrived without prior knowledge.

This is starting to sound like a test marketing item? If you have opportunity and want to add this watch to your collection, it may be a wise move to grab one now in the event the production numbers of the Malaysia model remains low. Or, maybe the US will be flooded with them? As of now, they are being limited in distribution.


----------

